# Snow and blue double



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Finally killed not only a snow , but also a blue today in Ohio . My buddies I was hunting with we're gracious enough to give me first crack at em and managed to kill em both . 
We had seen em here a few times and tried for them last Sat . We saw them but didn't have any shot opportunity . 
Also killed our limit of Canada's . Was perfect condition to be in a goose field . 







View attachment 290127


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice hunt I killed a snow in ohio abt three yrs ago


----------



## DLC (May 3, 2007)

Still waiting for my first of both


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Awesome !
thnx for sharing.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice, that had to be exciting !
I see a few snows most years but no shots----- yet. Congratulations !
Good luck and good hunting.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

That is what it’s all about, great hunting partners!!!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Two wall hangers?  Congrats man!


----------



## Blackdawg (Dec 31, 2007)

Two stud birds!!!


----------

